# Which General Season Deer Unit???



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

What's your first choice in the inaugural year of unit deer hunting?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> What's your first choice in the inaugural year of unit deer hunting?


Thanks for askin', but I ain't tellin'!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am going to draw my LE tag this year for deer.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Where's my point only choice?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

This is for those who actually hunt in Utah.

:lol:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

you forgot 17b/c


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> you forgot 17b/c


Shhh!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

my bad, disregard my last, I don't know what I was thinking of, there is not 17b/c


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

192 views and 1 vote? come on...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Somehow you erased all the votes when you added the 17b and 17c. ooops.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Better that I don't share that info here or someone might go off complaining to the WB that their precious unit is overcrowded with hunters. It'll be a good hunt for me, I can tell you that much


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like everyone is still undecided or just finding out they have to put in for one of the new units. Either way it is going to be interesting to say the least. 

I know several people who are undecided because they like to hunt in multiple units and now they have to choose one. Even I am having a hard time narrowing it down.

I am thinking I will stay close to home this year and see what next year brings. That is if I am fortunate enough to draw a tag.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a feeling that unit 19A and 20 hunters are gonna have A LOT of room to themselves...not that it wouldn't be any different than in the past, but this time it will legally be all to themselves and not just coincidentally!
Kind of lame that we won't see tag numbers until after the drawing...kind of backwards, but would you expect anything less than that kind of forward thinking from the WB/DWR? I'm forecasting a huge loss in revenue for the state with this...hope they built it into the budget!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> I'm forecasting a huge loss in revenue for the state with this...hope they built it into the budget!


Go back and listen to the meeting. Director Jim Karpowitz flat out stated there would be a reduction in services due to the loss in revenue with option 2.

-DallanC


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah they cut tags and now I'm thinking they're not even going to be able to sell all the tags that they will allocate per unit...then again maybe that's the reason they are waiting to see application numbers per unit so they actually do sell all the tags...so much for looking out for the deer herds. Another classic example of the state cutting off it's nose to spite it's face...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

With a 68 MILION dollar budget,,,,,,,,,21 MILLION of that being federal dollars,
I think they will find a way to make ends meet.................. 

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/about-us/1 ... rview.html

And YES, deer hunters are walking away from Utah, Until deer herds improve,
IT WILL CONTIUE...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know yet...
But i'm strongly considering Wyoming..


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> With a 68 MILION dollar budget,,,,,,,,,21 MILLION of that being federal dollars,
> I think they will find a way to make ends meet..................
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/about-us/1 ... rview.html
> ...


68 million seems like a lot until you consider what we ask them to do. They are stretched very thin.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I have a feeling that unit 19A and 20 hunters are gonna have A LOT of room to themselves...not that it wouldn't be any different than in the past, but this time it will legally be all to themselves and not just coincidentally!
> Kind of lame that we won't see tag numbers until after the drawing...kind of backwards, but would you expect anything less than that kind of forward thinking from the WB/DWR? I'm forecasting a huge loss in revenue for the state with this...hope they built it into the budget!


Actually, 19a and 19b would have or should have gone into LE status according to the old plan because of their lower than 10:100 ratio. So I hope a lot of tags are cut in those units, along with unit 18. 
Unit 20 with a much higher buck to doe ratio and a HUGE area to hunt, could handle a liberal amout of tags given out.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah if someone's concerned about whether or not they'll get a tag in the drawing...just put in for unit 20...I imagine after this year future application books might look very similar to New Mexico's application book with units being broken down as Standard, Quality, and High Demand...


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling that unit 19A and 20 hunters are gonna have A LOT of room to themselves...not that it wouldn't be any different than in the past, but this time it will legally be all to themselves and not just coincidentally!
> ...


19b is LE, Vernon, I think you meant 19c.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ya, your right 19c.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm forecasting a huge loss in revenue for the state with this...hope they built it into the budget!
> ...


If that's the case, why didn't the DWR raise prices on deer tags? It seems like they could make up a huge deficit just be increasing the price by $10-$15 per permit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Clarq said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > stablebuck said:
> ...


Spot on!,,,,,,That's all it would take to make up the difference.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I respect the DWR for not increasing tag prices due to some crappy Opt 2 deficit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but,,,,,,,the DWR dose not regulate NOR can they change license fees...

It's done at the legislated level, by the state of Utah........

ANOTHER note, license fees were reduced recently, general/spike elk permits were $65 and
are now $45..............................

Really all that is needed is raise the price of general deer and elk $10....AND ALL IS WELL!

Ten dollars, that all were talking here.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Goofy is right...changing tag fees goes through a very long process including the legislature. The DWR can't just change tag fees. Some from the legislature told the division back in December of 2010 to not come looking for money when they are voluntarily cutting deer tag numbers with no biological benefit.

Remember that even though some fees went down, like an elk tag that went from $65 to $45, they went down because the hunting license ($26) was a new requirement. If you only buy one tag, like an elk or a deer tag, you actually pay more than you did before the change. If you buy mutliple tags then you save some money. Overall the division makes more because folks have to buy a hunting license prior to applying for a tag in the draw.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys I know all that and I specifically remember a few in the legislature telling the DWR not to go back looking for money. I'll note I don't have a problem giving extra cash to the DWR, I do it every time I buy a license as I contribute to the predation/coyote fund. I just really don't like the unfortunate problems the DWR now faces. However back to the topic at hand:

I'll be choosing between 2 units this year (I had widdle it down from 5), but I don't know which one yet.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i am undecided will decide soon i hope but fell it will be south away from alot of idiots with guns.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

We had our family meeting last night to discuss where we wanted to go for the year. It didn't turn out too good. we usually have almost everyone going to the same area....not this year, they broke up where we hunt into four different areas, now the family hunt is gone. Gotta love it!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

muleydeermaniac said:


> We had our family meeting last night to discuss where we wanted to go for the year. It didn't turn out too good. we usually have almost everyone going to the same area....not this year, they broke up where we hunt into four different areas, now the family hunt is gone. Gotta love it!!


The WB is tearing muleymaniac's family apart! I am dying with curiosity to see what impact this has on total hunters in the field this fall!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty curious myself stablebuck. In addition to muleydeermaniac's family hunt, I'm sure there will be many, many, many more that will be in the same situation.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Our family is now split between 3 units. I'm sure this will be a common occurrence. Oh and we will probably go through it again when Opt 2 and SFW don't "save" the deer herds in 4-5 years (or 2-3 as is typical with any 5 year Big Game Plan). Only now it will be Opt 2.1 and we will go to 60 units splitting more and more hunting families/relationships that have been established for years.

Oh wait, I'm being so negative I sound too much like Goofy. I'm done.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

DallanC said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm forecasting a huge loss in revenue for the state with this...hope they built it into the budget!
> ...


If you guys really want to get pi55ed about lack of money.... I remember hearing something about federal agencies taking money from gun taxes and stuff that should go to state agencies and using it to fund other stuff.... like wolf re-introduction.

Back to the topic..... I am still undecided. Is there an option NONE OF THE ABOVE?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

45 votes...not exactly a random sampling but good enough to figure out what units are gonna be easier to draw tags on over others...thanks for everyone who has voted and please vote if you haven't already


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

17b/17c is where my group is in for. we all hunt the same area every year. I have thought about going some where else. But Im not sure where yet. Im all ready done. Now im just need to buy that bear point.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> 45 votes...not exactly a random sampling but good enough to figure out what units are gonna be easier to draw tags on over others...thanks for everyone who has voted and please vote if you haven't already


I wonder if the DH picks have a significant relationship or correlation to what the actual draw will look like? If so, some units that get no love here will be swamped with people trying to get in on the general hunt.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

My question is will DH tags draw tag allocation from all weapon types or just tags from the any weapon pool? Because technically a DH could draw or be counted for three tags according to unit allocation, right? So in summary, do DH count towards overall numbers for archery and muzzy? If not, how do they expect to manage hunters if one unit is flooded with DH and lifetime licenses,which could potentially greatly increase hunters during the archery and muzzy that weren't necessarily counted against the limit, or were they? I am so confused at my own question...


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

So if I am really lucky I can spend $10 and not draw out any of my 5 GENERAL choices. Then I can start building my general deer bonus points in hopes of being able to draw out a general tag to a unit I wanna hunt! Gotta remember to keep buying points every 3 years so they don't dissapear!!! LOL reminds me of this......"No more points, coupons now!"


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

So it looks like the winner is the Manti... What a surprise.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I'm pretty sure Option 2 being passed was the death knell for the DH program...to answer those questions briefly...I'm pretty sure the DWR hasn't ironed out a whole lot yet...more reactionary with this whole scenario than anything else...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

This poll was good indicator on where many of the forum members hunt but I think the DH numbers are a better indicator of the masses.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

You might be right Ridge. I sure hope so. Other wise all the locals that have hunted the Manti for generations just got boned into deer hunting 1 of every 3 years.


----------

